# Fishing on Saturday



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

The wife and I are heading back down tonight and planning on heading out in the morning. Coming out of Rudee, should I go North or South. Any advice would be appreciated.

Jamie, If you are going out, what boat can I call you on?


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*I was planning on going out tomorrow....*



Gotta Go said:


> The wife and I are heading back down tonight and planning on heading out in the morning. Coming out of Rudee, should I go North or South. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Jamie, If you are going out, what boat can I call you on?


But I might wait until Sunday. Sounds like things are going better north than south. 

*Coastal Waters From Cape Charles Light Va To Nc Va Border Out 20 Nm- 
Coastal Waters From Nc Va Border To Currituck Beach Light Nc Out 20 Nm*- 
This Afternoon
S winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 3 ft. Areas of fog in the early afternoon. Scattered showers in the early afternoon...then a slight chance of showers late. 
Tonight
S winds 15 to 20 kt...increasing to 20 to 25 kt with gusts to around 30 kt after midnight. Seas 4 to 5 ft. A slight chance of showers in the evening...then a chance of showers with a slight chance of tstms after midnight. 
Sat
SW winds 15 to 20 kt. Gusts up to 30 kt in the morning. Seas 4 to 5 ft...subsiding to 3 ft in the afternoon. A chance of showers in the morning. 
Sat Night
W winds 10 to 15 kt...becoming NW after midnight. Seas 3 ft. 
Sun
NE winds 5 to 10 kt...becoming se 10 to 15 kt in the afternoon. Seas 3 ft. A chance of rain in the afternoon.


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

Taking all into consideration, I think we will come down in the morning and see if things calm down in the afternoon and go out Sunday morning.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, my dad's coming to visit from Purcellville (if you've heard of it) and we're going to be doing the same thing. Wednesday they were calling for 1' seas and has been going up a 1'-2' a day ever since.


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

I know the area well. Just up the road from me. Lot of deer and turkey around there. 

Hopefully the wind will calm down in the afternoon and we can get out for a couple of hours. Then off to the Italian Rest. for dinner.


----------

